
Apple Introducing OpenDoc Technology - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFJdjk2rq4E
======
tosh
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDoc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDoc)

